# Jack and Danny guitars...what to expect?



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

Got a Jack and Danny JM40 on the way. Anyone have one?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Should be a great guitar. I did a review of the JM-30 here : http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21156 and I was very impressed with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The service they give is very good. Read some of the reviews. They are excellent. I recommended one to a local forumite a few months ago and he was delighted with it and thanked me for the recommendation.


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a JD-TL-L "Telecaster" that I bought back in June and am very happy with it!


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a tele and was checking out the JD TL L. How do they compare next to a Squier classic vibe? Any opinions? The Squier CV is double the price but they get great reviews.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Will Chen said:


> Got a Jack and Danny JM40 on the way. Anyone have one?


Have a look here....

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21156


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't decide between the sx stl or the J&D. Rondo has been getting great reviews.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Rocco said:


> I'm looking for a tele and was checking out the JD TL L. How do they compare next to a Squier classic vibe? Any opinions? The Squier CV is double the price but they get great reviews.



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I picked up a rondo sxstl b stock for $89. I was very surprised, perfectly setup right out of the box and I can't find anything wrong with it. I do want to change the pickups, they're not great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rocco said:


> I picked up a rondo sxstl b stock for $89. I was very surprised, perfectly setup right out of the box and I can't find anything wrong with it. I do want to change the pickups, they're not great.


Do you mean there's nothing wrong with it except the pick-ups?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The SX's are great for the money. Mine was actually fine stock. Even the pickups weren't bad. I got it to play around and mod though, and am still in the process of doing that. But that guitar was playable right out of the box. I have owned a few SX guitars, and the necks are their strong point.

There is also Xaviere (from guitarfetish.com). They come with GFS pickups and hardware, graphite nut, for only about $50 more than the SX's. And they offer more colours/styles for Teles. They also have a few Ash models. SX only offers Ash 'Ltd.' models once in awhile. If I was going budget Tele (which I will again at some point), I'd probably give the Xaviere's a try.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Do you mean there's nothing wrong with it except the pick-ups?


I find the pick-ups are a little muddy for my taste.


----------

